# Replacing a oil cooler coolant outlet hose on 1.4



## Warteddy69 (Aug 15, 2019)

The coolant is leaking from what I see the o ring seal on the pipe that goes into the cooler. 

GM 2012-19 Chevy Sonic Ho








se 55583808


My question is what is the easiest way to replace this with having to tear down the everything .. TIA


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Warteddy69 said:


> The coolant is leaking from what I see the o ring seal on the pipe that goes into the cooler.
> 
> GM 2012-19 Chevy Sonic Ho
> View attachment 295356
> ...


I hate to say it, but a lot of times the easiest way to do it is according to the service manual. Yes, Sometimes you can get lucky and find a short cut that actually works and saves time. But most of the time the engineering technicians who wrote the service manual knew what they were talking about.


----------



## Warteddy69 (Aug 15, 2019)

JLL said:


> I hate to say it, but a lot of times the easiest way to do it is according to the service manual. Yes, Sometimes you can get lucky and find a short cut that actually works and saves time. But most of the time the engineering technicians who wrote the service manual knew what they were talking about.





JLL said:


> I hate to say it, but a lot of times the easiest way to do it is according to the service manual. Yes, Sometimes you can get lucky and find a short cut that actually works and saves time. But most of the time the engineering technicians who wrote the service manual knew what they were talking about.


----------



## Warteddy69 (Aug 15, 2019)

All I can say what a crap design. It is one bolt holding it on.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Warteddy69 said:


> All I can say what a crap design. It is one bolt holding it on.


That's the story of the 1.4L LUV/LUJ. It's held in place by an o-ring and a clamp too.


----------



## Warteddy69 (Aug 15, 2019)

JLL said:


> That's the story of the 1.4L LUV/LUJ. It's held in place by an o-ring and a clamp too.


I am aware the o ring and clamp . The o ring is what is actually starting leak. I have managed to replace the inlet and outlet turbo hoses without taking the Turbo off. So with a bit of swearing I should be able to do it fingers crossed. I am looking at taking off the cat converter and then I should be able to weave it in.


----------



## Warteddy69 (Aug 15, 2019)

Warteddy69 said:


> I am aware the o ring and clamp . The o ring is what is actually starting leak. I have managed to replace the inlet and outlet turbo hoses without taking the Turbo off. So with a bit of swearing I should be able to do it fingers crossed. I am looking at taking off the cat converter and then I should be able to weave it in.


looking at Videos . I think unbolting the A/C compressor and moving it forward is the way to go.


----------



## Warteddy69 (Aug 15, 2019)

JLL said:


> I hate to say it, but a lot of times the easiest way to do it is according to the service manual. Yes, Sometimes you can get lucky and find a short cut that actually works and saves time. But most of the time the engineering technicians who wrote the service manual knew what they were talking about.


Where can I find a service manual free ?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Warteddy69 said:


> Where can I find a service manual free ?


Nothing is free

You can buy a Haynes or Chilton manual for USD $20.


----------



## Warteddy69 (Aug 15, 2019)

JLL said:


> Nothing is free
> 
> You can buy a Haynes or Chilton manual for USD $20.


lol I bet a few 1.4 Cruze's would come close


----------

